# Остеохондроз, где можно вылечить



## дмитрий вячеславович (26 Янв 2012)

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Дмитрий с недавних пор мой старший брат стал жаловаться на головные боли и боли в спине в поликлинике ему сказали что есть подозрения на остеохондроз он обратился Московскую клинику СИЛА РУК *** и буквально после 3 приема почувствовал себя значительно лучше.


*moderator:* Удалена ссылка на коммерческий сайт, нарушающая Правила форума.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (26 Янв 2012)

Слава Богу!


----------



## gudkov (26 Янв 2012)

дмитрий вячеславович написал(а):


> ...после 3 приема...



Нуу..., это еси водку к примеру "принимал", то почему бы и нет)))


----------



## vikos33 (13 Фев 2012)

Остеохондроз вылечить невозможно. Остеохондроз не смогли найти только у младенцев. С остеохондрозом необходимо бороться постоянно: выполнять упражнения, использовать рекомендованные доктором тренажёры.


----------

